

How not to design an Social API, lessons learned - ahmetalpbalkan
http://ahmetalpbalkan.com/blog/how-not-to-design-a-social-api/

======
fsniper
Great failure story from the Biggest Turkish GSM operators social clone. They
managed to be a failure from the very beginning.

------
sktrdie
I don't get it. Is he trying to be ironic?

~~~
fsniper
Yes. But this is a true story from Turkey's biggest GSM operators social
platform API.

